# battery tender for cranking battery?



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

do you guys ever use a battery tender for a cranking battery?

My battery died on me somehow yesterday... not quite sure what happened... and like an idiot I did not have jumper cables or quite figured out how to pullstart my etec.

Jumper cables are in the boat now.  Going to figure out how to pull start this afternoon.

Just want to know if it would be worth while getting a dual bank tender for my cranking and accessory bat


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

nevermind, I figured out the issue


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Get rid of the wing nuts?...?

What was the fix?


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

the cranking battery that was in the boat when I bought it did not have the needed cca's needed to start the motor. 

Switched the battery, works great now


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

I have used one of these for a few years on both my boats.
After I get home the boat gets washed, the cover goes on and it gets plugged in.
Works great and never have a problem starting the boat.

http://www.amazon.com/Schumacher-SEM-1562A-Charge-Battery-Maintainer/dp/B0009IBJAS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1384723093&sr=8-2&keywords=battery+maintainer


----------

